# A carp chumming boat!



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

I saw this on ebay today. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Carp-Chumming-B...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Cool. Neat looking shape/color. There's several models of bait boats used by carp fisherman to put out there for chum. Some even have the capablilty to deliver your baited hook along with chum.  

Saw one in action a couple times, very effective. Haven't seen any Ohio carpers with one yet though.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Those are advertised in the back of a lot of fishing mags. There is a video on their website. I think the inventor is a 15 year old kid.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

You can buy a ready to go boat for a lot less at hobby shops and add a simple drop servo with a bait basket. No different than aux servo on a model plane.


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Shortdrift said:


> You can buy a ready to go boat for a lot less at hobby shops and add a simple drop servo with a bait basket. No different than aux servo on a model plane.


May be asking you some questions in the future....I know a couple guys who did this. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

I cant wait to see one of these in action!!!!!!!!!!


----------

